# Wonder-Gro Pro Root+ tabs...anyone using them?



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Look at aquariumplants.com, at their "TOTAL root tabs" They are pretty cheap. You don't need the injector. I've used them and they work well. I don't know about the ones you suggested.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_own_SUBSTRATE_VITALIZATION_p/fert.htm


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

so you have to use it once a month? 
how many different kinds do you use? they have like 5 or 6 diff. types...do you use them all or...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using the WonderGro and I REALLY like them. I can tell a dramatic difference in the plants that have them versus the plants that don't. There's a pic somewhere towards the end of my journal over in the photo forum with the difference in growth in my E. tenellus. (My internet's slower than dirt tonight so I'm not reloading Photobucket to post them here or else we'll all be here waiting till next week LOL)

My only criticism is that I wish they were easier to break up for small plants. They're scored, but I have to get my hubby to break them for me LOL

I just use regular angled tweezers to stick them under the plants and it works great.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

wow thanks..i will get some bottles and give it a try....my e. tenellus "micro" are not really growing in my new 37 gal. tank even though other plants are starting to grow taller and taller.....how often do you use it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I only put them in about a month ago so I haven't added any more yet. My E. 'kleiner bar' just started flowering, too :biggrin: The bottle suggests every few months or until you start seeing deficiencies (that will be different depending on your lighting, plant species, etc.). I figure in my low light tank it will be about every 3-6 months I'll need to put more down.

You should also check out Medicineman's tanks- he's the one who makes them.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

wow cool......thanks laura you always been a great help!!!!

how much did you get it for and where? its like $25 a bottle!!! wow....hehe


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You're quite welcome :biggrin: I got mine from Orlando, actually before he started GreenLeaf, and paid the same price. May seem like a lot, but not really b/c the bottle is full of large tabs and they go a long way, especially if you have small plants and don't need to use a whole tab (I put 2 tabs underneath my big E. Kleiner bar, but 1/2 or 1/4 a tab under all the rest of my plants).

Like you said, it's hard finding a tab that contains *all *the macros.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> You're quite welcome :biggrin: I got mine from Orlando, actually before he started GreenLeaf, and paid the same price. May seem like a lot, but not really b/c the bottle is full of large tabs and they go a long way, especially if you have small plants and don't need to use a whole tab (I put 2 tabs underneath my big E. Kleiner bar, but 1/2 or 1/4 a tab under all the rest of my plants).
> 
> Like you said, it's hard finding a tab that contains *all *the macros.


Agreed, a little bit goes a long way. When I first got mine, I broke them into 1/4 pieces and placed them all over the tank. I couldn't keep up with the growth! I noticed they were still in the tank 8 months later when I changed my substrate, although they had fallen apart and was basically like a dust, but they were still there and working. I still have some left over in my original bottle that I bought about a year ago.

I highly recommend these fert tabs!


----------



## p3purr (Nov 11, 2006)

I found Wonder-Gro Pro Root+ tabs for $15 on  Aqua Spot World


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

p3purr said:


> I found Wonder-Gro Pro Root+ tabs for $15 on  Aqua Spot World


Aquaspotworld is in Asia. By the time you pay shipping--you'd probably be better off (overall) to just get them from Orlando (Green Leaf Aquariums). On a side note: A yr or so ago, Aquaspotworld had terrible, terrible service. But as far as I could tell, they were learning and getting it together. How they are today--I really don't know.....Anyone done business with them lately?


Having 1 bottle shipped to me would cost $30:











I only added 1 bottle of the Wonder-Gro tabs to the cart. The cart showed 2 bottles and the Algae chip things, so beware....

HTH


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I got dry goods from them once and it was fine. Just shipping live plants from there didn't go so well, from what I heard- poor packaging and more often than not the plants were just mush, and no live plant guarantee.


----------

